# Why will my cherry shrimp not get eggs



## Zebra Fish (1 Jun 2016)

I've had my shrimp for weeks now there's about 4 females and 4 males. One of the females had eggs which turned into loads of juveniles that I'm not confident enough to sex yet but other than one lot of dropped eggs there's been no more Berried (correct term ??) Famles I've experimented with how much I feed them. How often I change that water but no more new eggs

temperatures 22/23c 
Nitrates constantly at 40<
Ammonia and nitrite are 0 fully cycled and full plants

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (1 Jun 2016)

I have never kept cherries but crystals to Taiwan bee and if they are not getting berried then they are not happy with their water. Have they moulted recently? Your water may not be hard enough or may be too hard so it would help to know your tds. Hopefully a cherry keeper will come forward...

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zebra Fish (1 Jun 2016)

they molt loads theres just over ten and theres always a skin in there that i leave for them to eat , waters at 7.5 pH.

also its a shrimp on;y tank so theres no fish to stress them out


----------



## rebel (2 Jun 2016)

How many weeks have you had them? Just do regular water changes and give them time.


----------



## Zebra Fish (2 Jun 2016)

I've had them since 28th of March just thought they'd be settled and at least producing eggs by now but only one female has berried since they arrived (excluding the on delivered berried) and she dropped hers which is fine but since then nothing :\

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sarpijk (2 Jun 2016)

Are there any planaria worms in there?


----------



## Zebra Fish (3 Jun 2016)

There was some at one point when I was experimenting with feeding but that was two weeks ago and went away when I stopped feeding for a few days

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## shrimpy1 (3 Jun 2016)

What is the hardness of the water both  KH and GH? If you do not have test kits for these values, then have a look at your water company web site for details to get an appropriate value.
Although cherries are quite adaptable in regards to water hardness, and will live quite happily in hard water, I have found that to induce breeding quite narrow parameters are required. I have good success with 3dKH and 6dGH @ 72f


----------



## Zebra Fish (3 Jun 2016)

this is off of my local water readings not sure where to find them is :S does that help you find it ? when i was looking into what shrimp to get i was told my kh meant that my water was really stable and that my water levels should be perfect for cherrys or amanos


----------



## Laika (3 Jun 2016)

Zebra Fish said:


> this is off of my local water readings not sure where to find them is :S does that help you find it ? when i was looking into what shrimp to get i was told my kh meant that my water was really stable and that my water levels should be perfect for cherrys or amanos



What are your water parameters and what are you feeding them, and how often?


----------



## Zebra Fish (3 Jun 2016)

I've started them on half a hakuri sinking pellet protein version a day any more and i get planaria and a pinch of defrosted bloodworm day before a water change.
Water changes are once a week and readings are always 0 on ammonia and nitrite and nitrate is high at 40 plus but it's that way in the tap water 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## shrimpy1 (3 Jun 2016)

Sorry, but the report doesn't really cover the important parameters i.e KH and GH - ideally you need to get these readings. 

Couple of pointers though,
Shrimp feed mainly on bio-film and should be able to get the majority of their nutritional needs from the bio film in the tank. They are opportunists though and will opt for a nice piece of protein if offered. This means in practice that they need to be "fed" very infrequently certainly not daily - more like twice or maybe three times a week at most. Any introduced food will lead to a breakdown in water quality - eaten or uneaten - this is the biggest killer of shrimp and will inhibit breeding.

Bottom line is you are inadvertently overfeeding. This leads on to size of tank and how long established - I may have missed this but can't recall seeing this info in the post. If you have a new setup then there are some excellent "bio-film" enhancers. I use Bacter ae  http://www.pro-shrimp.co.uk/glasgarten/88-glasgarten-bacter-ae-38g-4260361270047.html and although somewhat sceptical about such products can recommend it (but in far less dosage than is suggested)

Hope this helps


----------

